# Show us your Collection! Old reels / lures/ ???



## Snakecharmer

I have some work to do on the reels but I thought I'd share my Pfluegers (50-60's) Shimano Bantams from the 80's, my Cree Duks, Weber Muskrats, Plummer Frogs and my Lure case with some oldies. Anybody want to share some of their antiques or old fishing and hunting stuff?


----------



## luredaddy

Here are a few of my Redifor Reels from the Redifor Rod +Reel Co., Warren, Ohio. They were in business from 1904 to 1918. They are known for their quality tackle, especially fishing and tournament casting reels.


----------



## luredaddy




----------



## Snakecharmer

luredaddy said:


> Here are a few of my Redifor Reels from the Redifor Rod +Reel Co., Warren, Ohio. They were in business from 1904 to 1918. They are known for their quality tackle, especially fishing and tournament reels.


I wonder what kind of tournaments they had 100 years ago? Have you ever put modern line on those and tried them out? Those are really cool and to think they are a 100 years old. WOW.


----------



## luredaddy

Snakecharmer said:


> I wonder what kind of tournaments they had 100 years ago? Have you ever put modern line on those and tried them out? Those are really cool and to think they are a 100 years old. WOW.


Tournament casting was a major sport at the turn of the century. Distance, accuracy, fly casting, etc...were well attended by participants and spectators alike. Tournament casting clubs still exist today. John


----------



## Snakecharmer

luredaddy said:


> Tournament casting was a major sport at the turn of the century. Distance, accuracy, fly casting, etc...were well attended by participants and spectators alike. Tournament casting clubs still exist today. John


Thanks John...Ever watch those old youtude vidoes from the 50's of some casting champion. I forget who he was but pretty impressive with that old equipment.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here it is...


----------



## All Eyes

Very cool Snakecharmer. It will be fun to look at what gets posted. I don't collect old fishing items, but do have a few things around here including one of these ducks. Was thinking about putting this and a few older items on E-Bay a while back and never did.


----------



## Snakecharmer

All Eyes said:


> Very cool Snakecharmer. It will be fun to look at what gets posted. I don't collect old fishing items, but do have a few things around here including one of these ducks. Was thinking about putting this and a few older items on E-Bay a while back and never did.
> View attachment 209243


The Duk's have been hot lately going for $30 - 60. The guy who made them was from Oregon Ohio, Bill Szabo.


----------



## All Eyes

Snakecharmer said:


> The Duk's have been hot lately going for $30 - 60. The guy who made them was from Oregon Ohio, Bill Szabo.


Good to know Snake. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Spike Dog

Did anybody ever actually catch any fish back in the days chucking a rubber ducky with a treble hook attached?? LOL our forefathers must have stopped at the market to buy fish on the way home and made up some fish stories!


----------



## Decoy hound

This is my Bud Stewart lure and fish decoy collection.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Spike Dog said:


> Did anybody ever actually catch any fish back in the days chucking a rubber ducky with a treble hook attached?? LOL our forefathers must have stopped at the market to buy fish on the way home and made up some fish stories!


There's some cool youtube videos of pike attacking ducklings though.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Decoy hound said:


> This is my Bud Stewart lure and fish decoy collection.
> View attachment 209433


NICE.....That's  what we looking for!


----------



## Decoy hound

More of my fish decoys for ice spear fishing.


----------



## Decoy hound

This is kinda embarrassing, because I'm a hoarder ! But at least I can admit it. Some of my fish spears and more of my hoard.


----------



## Spike Dog

Decoy Hound that collection is incredible!
You live up to your name!


----------



## 1more

Very nice. Where were you able to find all the spears? Ive been looking for yrs down in sw Ohio but never been able to find 1,


----------



## All Eyes

Hoarding cool stuff is different. It's hard to have enough of it.  Very nice collection!


----------



## Decoy hound

The decoys and spears can be found in Michigan, Minnesota and Wisconsin basically anywhere ice spear fishing took place. When I travel those area I hit garage sales, flea markets and bait shops and ask around. A lot of the stuff is in the corner of someone's garage or basement and they are willing sell because it's not being used.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Decoy hound said:


> More of my fish decoys for ice spear fishing.
> View attachment 209435
> View attachment 209436


Did you buy or build those display cases? If you bought, where did you get them?


----------



## Decoy hound

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you buy or build those display cases? If you bought, where did you get them?


I bought them of eBay from a guy on the east coast, it was a long time ago and I can't remember his eBay name anymore.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here's a couple old knives. The left ones have been in my family over 50 years and the bottom left was my daily carry as a young boy. cut a lot of apples, rope and whatever boys do with knifes. Carved a few trees too. I had lost track of it but my mom found it and gave it to me about three years ago which stated a quest to find the same Imperial only in better condition. I've come close but haven't quite found it. I use a Buck 389 Toothpick now.


----------



## chadwimc




----------



## Snakecharmer

Any more guys? Nice collections so far!


----------



## jeffmo

Some great collections!
A while before my Uncle passed away he told me that he wanted me to have his old fishing gear. Some of the lures he gave me were hand made, he was a jewelry artisan by trade and was always busy making lures, making very detailed ship models, etc. He also gave me a Stratco reel on an old 2 piece Zebco rod. These will be handed down to my kids one day.
This thread also made me think that I have some lures from my bass fishing days that have some years on them as well so I've included a pic of those as well.


----------



## jeffmo

Wanted to add these shotgun shell boxes.
Not long before I retired a guy came into the Firehouse and wanted to get rid of these along with the shells. I told him that he should check on line to see what the value of boxes and shells were but he said that he just wanted to get rid of them and told me to take them.


----------



## Weekender#1

I have had some older baits off and on, sold a bunch off 15 years ago. Still like to look for them if I go to a sale. Not much left out there now.















They ring my office and I have some ice decoys upstairs, a few that are older than dirt.


----------



## 21938

Very nice collections and displays you guys. jeffmo, it pains me to admit it, but I can remember buying shot shells from several of those manufacturers and the boxes looked exactly like those you have pictured. Ugh!


----------



## Weekender#1

Now guys not to be critical but lets concentrate on getting wooden lures. Plastic stuff is slowly being collectable and yes they started making them pretty early but not at the forefront of this collectable industry. Have a look at the NFLCC, national fishing lure collectors club. I was a member for years.
Lets work on the top baits like Creek Chub, Shakespeare, and many, many others. It would be a service to the members here to have a place for antique collections of sporting goods, from old hunting, fishing, trapping gear to finds in the field left by the Indians. We could kick it around, give hints, value estimates plus blow some $hit to our brothers/sisters for a good buy or bad. A fishing lure







value book by Luckey, is a great armchair read for any sportsman, just do not loan it as it will be gone forever.


----------



## SConner




----------



## SConner

A few more in box and assorted others. If anyone can tell me about the giant spoon on right side of last picture I would love to know more about it. Spoon is 5" long and 2.75" across. The items labeled I have a pretty good idea on value but the are many in prior post and in this post I know nothing about. Would love to know if there is any thing of value. I have boxes for 5 of the reels.


----------



## Snakecharmer

SConner said:


> View attachment 216896
> View attachment 216897
> View attachment 216899
> View attachment 216900
> View attachment 216901


Does the Heddon Crazy Crawler have a mouse tail? (Bottom right) Hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## SConner

Snakecharmer said:


> Does the Heddon Crazy Crawler have a mouse tail? (Bottom right) Hard to tell from the photo.


No tail on crazy crawler, just hook on the back. But the Shakesphere mouses next to it both have tails. The crazy crawler is wood and looks as if it was never fished. Mint condition with a couple expansion cracks in paint.


----------



## SConner

This is one I can't find. It lays on side like a flounder, paint is perfect except for expansion crack. Body of lure is about 2.8" long and 1" wide. It is wood and I can't find any like it on line. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## luredaddy

SConner said:


> View attachment 216934
> View attachment 216935
> 
> This is one I can't find. It lays on side like a flounder, paint is perfect except for expansion crack. Body of lure is about 2.8" long and 1" wide. It is wood and I can't find any like it on line. Any info would be appreciated.


SCONNER, Your lure is a True Temper Crippled Shad, Geneva, Ohio. They also made the Speed Shad, that does not swim on its side. True Temper traces its roots to the older Al Foss Company of Cleveland. John


----------



## SConner

I was inspired to fish one of my vintage lures this evening.... They still catch fish! This is a Millsite Wig Wag and this 16 inch smallie killed it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

SConner said:


> I was inspired to fish one of my vintage lures this evening.... They still catch fish! This is a Millsite Wig Wag and this 16 inch smallie killed it.
> View attachment 217294


Nice... You can bet that fish never saw that lure before!


----------



## fvogel67

I have a bunch of old lures,These are two of them.


----------



## Snakecharmer

fvogel67 said:


> I have a bunch of old lures,These are two of them.
> View attachment 218553
> View attachment 218558


Nice! Any idea who mfg. those lures?


----------



## fvogel67

Not sure,The top one has Paw Paw stamped on the metal lip.The bottom one doesn't have any identifying marks.


----------



## fvogel67

Those two are the only wooden ones I have.I do have a bunch of older plastic and metal lures.


----------



## SConner

Snakecharmer said:


> Nice! Any idea who mfg. those lures?


The first one is Paw Paw pikie. The jointed one is a little more difficult. Suspect it was made by either Paw Paw or Creek Chub possibly marketed under another name such as Shur Strike or JC Higgins. Maybe luredaddy will weigh in, he is much more knowledgeable than I am. Picture is a JC Higgins with similar lip.


----------



## luredaddy

Here is a pic of three of my favorite Ohio Musky Minnows. The top one is from 1915 and was made by Frank Miller, Girard, Ohio. Frank was a sign painter and made roughly twelve Musky Minnows. I was fortunate about thirty years ago to find a cigar box containing his minnows. The second Musky Minnow is a rare 1908 Pflueger Musky Monarch from Akron, Ohio. The bottom minnow is a 1903/04 Woods Musky Minnow from Alliance, Ohio. These Minnow are from 4 1/2" to 6" in length and were designed to be trolled. They contain belly weights to stabilize the baits and help them to run at the desired depth. The minnow had very little action, just the twirling props. The Woods bait came with holes drilled in the props to create more agitation and air bubbles. I am always looking for older Musky Minnows and Baits. John


----------



## SConner

John those are beautiful and the back story even better. Your collection must be incredible


----------



## Snakecharmer

To the top....Fun looking through on a rainy day....


----------



## SConner

Purchased 13 rod/reel combos plus 3 loose reels at garage sale today. Most the baitcasters are Pfluegers. A couple interesting spin casters and fly rods as well. A few of the rods are interesting, three are metal, along with an old Heddon and St Croix.


----------



## 1more

Sweet! Some nice wall hangers!


----------



## Snakecharmer

SConner said:


> Purchased 13 rod/reel combos plus 3 loose reels at garage sale today. Most the baitcasters are Pfluegers. A couple interesting spin casters and fly rods as well. A few of the rods are interesting, three are metal, along with an old Heddon and St Croix.
> View attachment 239497
> View attachment 239496


SWEET..........I've never had any luck at garage sales...Just see rusty, overpriced junk..


----------



## Overwatchmike

I will have to get some pics of my collection when I head up to my cabin in a month....

Old reels including pflueger, Penn baitcasters / trolling reels. Abu Garcia, Mitchell spinning reels. 2 square steel casting rods. Old lures, nets, traps.....


----------



## Decoy hound

SConner said:


> Purchased 13 rod/reel combos plus 3 loose reels at garage sale today. Most the baitcasters are Pfluegers. A couple interesting spin casters and fly rods as well. A few of the rods are interesting, three are metal, along with an old Heddon and St Croix.
> View attachment 239497
> View attachment 239496


Nice score!!


----------



## Wow

Old!!!? That's my current stash. --Tim


----------



## SConner

Pflueger Pelican 1020A (left handed). Purchased at a recent auction in very good condition. Looking online I could not find any other left handlers.... Are they worth more than the right handers?


----------



## buckeyebowman

I'd have to imagine that they are more rare than right handed models.

And SConner, you hit the mother lode!


----------



## SConner

Airex Beachcomber Model 1 from mid 50’s. Airex was a division of Lionel.


----------



## SConner

Made a shallow shadow box with picture frame hinged lid to showcase lures.


----------



## SConner

Langley Spinator Model 870 was made with full bale from 1955 to 1961.


----------



## SConner

Airex Bache Brown Mastereel Model 3 with half bail.


----------



## miked913

a few that were in a tackle box that was my great grandfather's, there is a fishing license from 1949 that was my grand fathers and as far as anyone in the family knows there is a good chance that was the last time anyone was in it. My great grandpa died 31 years ago and grandpa 10.


----------



## SConner

I was going thru boxes from past auction and realized I hand the right handed twin of Pflueger Pelican shown earlier in this thread.








Pflueger Alpine, Supreme, Skilkast, Summit, Trump, Nobby and Akron









Insect repellants and fish attractants from old tackle boxes.


----------



## SConner

Pflueger Supreme No. 1573 made in 1952. Complete with box, bag and all the extras.


----------



## ezbite

Here's a few of mine. Have to dig out some more later.


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> View attachment 252539
> View attachment 252540
> View attachment 252541
> View attachment 252542
> Here's a few of mine. Have to dig out some more later.


No Beno's?


----------



## SConner

True Temper 922c from Early 60’s. I plan on fishing with this since it has no collector value and works like new.


----------



## SConner

I could use some help on this rod. It seems like there is not much information online regarding vintage rods. Can anyone give me and idea of when this Heddon 7242 fiberglass spinning rod was manufactured and approximate value with original bag and tube? The guide wraps are stainless steel wire and it appears to be well made. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Carver

Anyone collecting Alcedo reels ? I understand they made some good ones. Did they just go out of business or did someone buy them out ?
I am not a collector, but while reading this topic I thought about them.


----------



## ezbite




----------



## Weekender#1

Folks you have some real beauties, I would love to see them all. The collector lures that really turn me on, are seeing the old 5 hookers. What a bait to hold, hook yourself. They were made illegal back in the (duh) but federal law made it only 3 trebles allowed on lures. They are nice to look at and valuable, I think they are around $200.00 each to a collector of fishing equipment. I also enjoy seeing just old hand painted bobbers.


----------



## SConner

Weekender#1, ask and yea shall receive... 75 hand paint bobbers.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Weekender#1 said:


> Folks you have some real beauties, I would love to see them all. The collector lures that really turn me on, are seeing the old 5 hookers. What a bait to hold, hook yourself. They were made illegal back in the (duh) but federal law made it only 3 trebles allowed on lures. They are nice to look at and valuable, I think they are around $200.00 each to a collector of fishing equipment. I also enjoy seeing just old hand painted bobbers.


Don't think its a Federal law on the 3 trebles as I've seen 4 trebles on Radtke's and Flatfish. Four or more are illegal in Ohio for sure but not all states.


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Tinknocker1

..


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## SConner

DAM Quick 550, made in West Berlin in the 50’s.


----------



## Snakecharmer

SConner said:


> DAM Quick 550, made in West Berlin in the 50’s.
> View attachment 255855


Those Quick reels were the state of the art in the 50's and 60's. Like a Swiss watch! I think they were like $50 back then.. Beyond my budget as a boy but I dreamed.....


----------



## SConner

Snakecharmer said:


> Those Quick reels were the state of the art in the 50's and 60's. Like a Swiss watch! I think they were like $50 back then.. Beyond my budget as a boy but I dreamed.....


I tore it apart, cleaned everything and re-lubricated. It is a little heavy but still smooth as silk. The machining on gears and bushing is incredible.


----------



## SConner

Snakecharmer said:


> Those Quick reels were the state of the art in the 50's and 60's. Like a Swiss watch! I think they were like $50 back then.. Beyond my budget as a boy but I dreamed.....


Do you own one now?


----------



## Snakecharmer

SConner said:


> Do you own one now?


No. I have some old Shimano Bantams and Pflueger casting reels but no older spinning reels.


----------



## IKfish

You kept them very well. They still look cool now.


----------



## SConner

Johnson Citation Model 110B. 1962-1979.


----------



## steelhead steve

Spike Dog said:


> Did anybody ever actually catch any fish back in the days chucking a rubber ducky with a treble hook attached?? LOL our forefathers must have stopped at the market to buy fish on the way home and made up some fish stories!


my brother caught a huge bass at lake Rockwell back in the late 50s on one and lost it on another that was back when you could fish from the top of the bridge .


----------



## steelhead steve

i dont know how to load pics on here but i have 2 Mitchel 300s made in france and also a 304 and 306 made in france a Garcia fly reel from 1948 its an automatic a 5 piece true temper uni spin backpack rod and reel still in the leather case and old phluger bait caster and an old Garcia baitcaster but the coolest thing is a lure that looks like a rapella still in the box and it was bought at oneils dept store sporting goods dept that closed up in the 1950s i also have various lures like jitterbugs creek chubs and a few others.


----------



## Slatebar

Ambassadeur 521 XLT's .... Not really a collection. I love these old reels and still use them. I bet I have gave away a dozen or more of them to friends and grandchildren.. IMHO they are the best baitcaster Abu Garcia ever made.. Also pictured is a Daiwa Caldia...And a few Lazy ikes, (best lure ever made,,,JMO)


----------



## Buck-Eye

I agree. Favorite baitcaster out of the entire lot!


----------



## SConner

Ashaway “Slip Cast” Reel, designed by Charles Ritz of Ritz Hotel fame. Sold to Ashaway and manufactured by Ohio Tool Co, Cleveland, OH in 1948. It is a hybrid between a spin caster and open faced spinning reel. It mounted on top of pole and had a push button release like a spin caster. Made primarily of polished aluminum.


----------



## Snakecharmer

SConner said:


> Ashaway “Slip Cast” Reel, designed by Charles Ritz of Ritz Hotel fame. Sold to Ashaway and manufactured by Ohio Tool Co, Cleveland, OH in 1948. It is a hybrid between a spin caster and open faced spinning reel. It mounted on top of pole and had a push button release like a spin caster. Made primarily of polished aluminum.
> View attachment 258406
> View attachment 258407
> View attachment 258408


Did you just acquire that one or are you digging them out of your vast collection?

Very sweet, looks bulletproof.


----------



## chadwimc

I just put a vintage Mitchell back to work catching trout this week...


----------



## SConner

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you just acquire that one or are you digging them out of your vast collection?
> 
> Very sweet, looks bulletproof.


Picked it up at an auction yesterday. Tore it down, cleaned, polished, lubricted. I am very happy with this find.


----------



## firemanmike2127

I sure like the metal craftsmanship that is evident in some of the old reels out there. That Ashaway Slip Cast reel is a beautiful example. Mike


----------



## BowBound

Pro-lite 100. First baitcaster I bought way back in the day. Still use it from time to time and it still works as good as it did new.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

Shakespeare 2081, manufactured in 1966.


----------



## crittergitter

I've got an old Shakespere fly rod that I think is from the 60's. I'll have to double check.


----------



## equyst

loving this thread


----------



## steelhead steve

how about a fenwick fishing reel from the 70s


----------



## 9Left

Not near antique yet... but I am sure some people will remember these ...


----------



## SConner

I Had to work today but put in some absentee bids at local auction today. Wish I had gone higher on the reels the were mint in box from the 50’s. I did win bids on some mint in box lures from same time period. Not one of these has ever been fished.

Nice assortment of Creek Chubs. The back one has glass eyes.









A few sweet Heddons including a 4 piece set of Sonics (have never seen this).









The condition of everything is pristine.









The 2 Brook’s Baits in back were made in my home town of Cuyahoga Falls. I have never heard of them.









Brook’s jointed popper.









Creek Chub jointed pikie with glass eyes.


----------



## firemanmike2127

Wow !! Those are certainly some nice pieces to add to your collection. One of these days I'll get up to speed on posting pics here. I have a nice collection of Heddon lures (& many others) that belonged to my Grandpa Bert. Mike


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'd like to try the Brook's popper on a couple smallies....


----------



## SConner

A couple mint condition Pflueger Lures from most likely mid 40’s to mid 50’s. Top lure is a Pal-O-Mine, the bottom is a Mustang.


----------



## mike hunt

Otco made in Cleveland


----------



## Snakecharmer

luredaddy said:


> Here is a pic of three of my favorite Ohio Musky Minnows. The top one is from 1915 and was made by Frank Miller, Girard, Ohio. Frank was a sign painter and made roughly twelve Musky Minnows. I was fortunate about thirty years ago to find a cigar box containing his minnows. The second Musky Minnow is a rare 1908 Pflueger Musky Monarch from Akron, Ohio. The bottom minnow is a 1903/04 Woods Musky Minnow from Alliance, Ohio. These Minnow are from 4 1/2" to 6" in length and were designed to be trolled. They contain belly weights to stabilize the baits and help them to run at the desired depth. The minnow had very little action, just the twirling props. The Woods bait came with holes drilled in the props to create more agitation and air bubbles. I am always looking for older Musky Minnows and Baits. John


Hi John,
I'm curious, what are those lures worth about? 100+ years old.. Too cool.


----------



## Snakecharmer

mike hunt said:


> View attachment 280721
> View attachment 280717
> View attachment 280719
> View attachment 280717
> Otco made in Cleveland


Got to put some mono on it and give it a cast or two!


----------



## Snakecharmer

As you know it was raining today so I nosed around in my basement and took a couple photos.
Some old bait containers and some old Barney Spoons from Kent Ohio and Jakes Baits from Cincinnati.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Some cool Arbogast stuff from Akron. Hand painted Mudbugs on the ties.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Emperor #1684 Fly Reel for Kalamazoo Tackle Co.
Pflueger Akron 1895, Akron 1893 and Skilcast


----------



## luredaddy

Snakecharmer said:


> Emperor #1684 Fly Reel for Kalamazoo Tackle Co.
> Pflueger Akron 1895, Akron 1893 and Skilcast
> View attachment 280763
> View attachment 280765
> View attachment 280767
> View attachment 280769


Early Fishing and Hunting Magazines are great collectibles. The ads in the Magazines are great for reference, and the articles can take you back to a different outdoor era. John


----------



## SConner

Need help identifying the 2 old lures below. The 1st is approx. 4” and is molded rubber (mold seams are clear). It has a plastic diving lip with no markings and a thru wire hooks are attached to. It has darkened over time but is a dark brown/green. Eyes are painted on.









The 2nd is approx. 1.25” and is also molded rubber. Single hook is molded into lure. Entire lure appears to be hand painted. Below are views of top and bottom.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> Need help identifying the 2 old lures below. The 1st is approx. 4” and is molded rubber (mold seams are clear). It has a plastic diving lip with no markings and a thru wire hooks are attached to. It has darkened over time but is a dark brown/green. Eyes are painted on.
> View attachment 282065
> 
> 
> The 2nd is approx. 1.25” and is also molded rubber. Single hook is molded into lure. Entire lure appears to be hand painted. Below are views of top and bottom.
> View attachment 282071
> 
> View attachment 282069


Sorta look homemade


----------



## SConner

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sorta look homemade


I was thinking same thing on 2nd lure, but 1st one looked more mass produced. Thank you for the response.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> I was thinking same thing on 2nd lure, but 1st one looked more mass produced. Thank you for the response.


Yup I ment the second one too


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tha first almost looks like the old man's eel


----------



## mike hunt




----------



## SConner

Old spinner with 2 arms and 2 blades per arm. Lead weight just forward of the hook. No markings on the blade but the old snap swivel is marked Pflueger Stronghold. Could be Pflueger but not positive until I find another like it on line.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Shannon made a lot of twin spinners but I never saw one quite like that with 4 spinners.


----------



## SConner

Snakecharmer said:


> Shannon made a lot of twin spinners but I never saw one quite like that with 4 spinners.


Yes, I saw lots of the Shannon spinners in my searches and they are very similar. The smaller blade on each arm is brass and the other is chrome.


----------



## luredaddy

In 1917 Heddon hired William Carter, formerly with Meek Reels, to design and produce Heddon's own line of reels. Between 1917 and 1919, Carter produced the #30, #35, #40, and #45 handmade reels. The four reels and Thumber are pictured here. They also produced the AUTO-THUMBER that was to be attached to the reels to prevent backlashes. The history of early Heddon reels is fascinating to me. John


----------



## Snakecharmer

luredaddy said:


> In 1917 Heddon hired William Carter, formerly with Meek Reels, to design and produce Heddon's own line of reels. Between 1917 and 1919, Carter produced the #30, #35, #40, and #45 handmade reels. The four reels and Thumber are pictured here. They also produced the AUTO-THUMBER that was to be attached to the reels to prevent backlashes. The history of early Heddon reels is fascinating to me. John


Nice John! I get a little feeling of awe when I touch something like those reels that are 100 years old. The stories that they could tell. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Part of my uncle's wood plane collection. He also has more monkey wrenches than Sears...


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## luredaddy

Along with William Carter, Heddon also hired famed reel maker Jack Welch, to help Heddon compete with the Meek Reel Co. Welch's major contribution to Heddon reels, was the first level wind reel produced by Heddon in 1921. The model 3-35 pictured, is complete with original papers, leather case, and glass vile of sperm oil that was recommended by Heddon. Jack Welch also designed the 4-15, 4-18, and 3-25 Heddon reels. John


----------



## cincinnati

Rod & reel given to me by my grandfather in the early ‘60’s. Note the patent date on the reel.


----------



## Snakecharmer

cincinnati said:


> Rod & reel given to me by my grandfather in the early ‘60’s. Note the patent date on the reel.


That's an oldie! 1889....Luredaddy may be able to give you an estimate of its value.


----------



## cincinnati

Snakecharmer said:


> That's an oldie! 1889....Luredaddy may be able to give you an estimate of its value.





Snakecharmer said:


> That's an oldie! 1889....Luredaddy may be able to give you an estimate of its value.


Rod is a Kingfisher


----------



## luredaddy

Merry Christmas to the OGF Collectors from me and two of my "PALS". Maroon Heddon Pal #61 and White Heddon Pal #41, also hope that your 2019, will be "HEDDON' in the right direction. John


----------



## Decoy hound

Merry Christmas back at you as well


----------



## Snakecharmer

I just got a late Christmas present. I'll post a photo tomorrow of my DAM Quick reel. Thanks Santa!


----------



## SConner

Sometimes Santa is late be he has a very good memory. I think this was long over due.


----------



## Snakecharmer

SConner said:


> Sometimes Santa is late be he has a very good memory. I think this was long over due.


Almost 40 years I've been hoping!


----------



## SConner

Some old Michigan fishing licenses from 1939 and 1942. Only $2 for annual out of state license! His wife only paid 50 cents. Found these in old box purchased at auction today.


----------



## SConner

Older version of Little Cleo spoon. Story in bottom picture explains the history of this lure made from 1953 to 1996.


----------



## mike hunt

SConner said:


> Older version of Little Cleo spoon. Story in bottom picture explains the history of this lure made from 1953 to 1996.
> View attachment 294395
> View attachment 294397


That's cool


----------



## pawcat

Thanks for sharing guys, love old fishing stuff. I use to have a nice little vintage collection of hunting and fishing myself but most of it got stolen a few years back. Damn thieves.


----------



## Snakecharmer

While not fishing equipment, here are some vintage, antique levels carpenter levels and some old boxes that belonged to my late uncle, a machinist.

View attachment 294545


----------



## SConner

pawcat said:


> Thanks for sharing guys, love old fishing stuff. I use to have a nice little vintage collection of hunting and fishing myself but most of it got stolen a few years back. Damn thieves.


Sorry about the theft, it really is very discouraging when this happens.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here is a DAM Quick 550 that I received as a surprise gift from an OGF Santa. Quick reels were made in Germany in the 60's and 70's. In 1971, I was painting houses and the guy whose house I was painting offered to sell me one for $50 or $60. The gearing on the reels was almost bulletproof and they were as smooth as a Swiss clock. Man I wanted that reel but it was way out of my price range. Someone on here knew of my dream reel and surprised me at the OGF outing last month.

He had one condition. I need to catch a musky using the reel. Today I went to Cabelas and bought their musky Predator spinning rod. 7'9" and capable of 1-3oz baits. With my trade in coupon it was $85. GAME ON Scott!


----------



## steelhead steve

has anyone ever seen a fenwick reel I bought one back in the 70s and I would post a pic of it on here but I am very poor with tech stuff . I also have a couple od true temper reels including a 5 piece unispin backpack one stiil in its original case . I may sell some of my old stuff this summer when I get everything sorted out I want to get rid of .


----------



## Snakecharmer

steelhead steve said:


> has anyone ever seen a fenwick reel I bought one back in the 70s and I would post a pic of it on here but I am very poor with tech stuff . I also have a couple od true temper reels including a 5 piece unispin backpack one stiil in its original case . I may sell some of my old stuff this summer when I get everything sorted out I want to get rid of .


Love to see it! Hopefully you can figure it out. I use the "upload a file" button to post photos that I have stored on my computer. Not sure about posting from a phone.


----------



## SConner

Pflueger assortment


----------



## Rooster

I have a thing for Fenwick Feralite rods and Pflueger Medalist fly reels from the early 70’s. I guess that I collect them (have about 10 set-ups), but they are certainly not “collectables”……as they are still my favorite fly set-ups for everyday use!


----------



## steelhead steve

Rooster said:


> I have a thing for Fenwick Feralite rods and Pflueger Medalist fly reels from the early 70’s. I guess that I collect them (have about 10 set-ups), but they are certainly not “collectables”……as they are still my favorite fly set-ups for everyday use! what do you think of a 1948 martin automatic reel


----------



## SConner

This is a Swiss made Staro model 4758 from the mid 50’s and a new addition to my collection. The spool stays stationary even when fish is taking line.... very interesting drag system.


----------



## SConner

NEED HELP! Picked this up in a tray of old lures at auction. My research has turned up nothing . Does anyone know anything about this company or this metal lure? It is stamped “The Vex” & “Vex Bait Co. Dayton, Ohio”


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

SConner said:


> NEED HELP! Picked this up in a tray of old lures at auction. My research has turned up nothing . Does anyone know anything about this company or this metal lure? It is stamped “The Vex” & “Vex Bait Co. Dayton, Ohio”
> View attachment 297565


Ha, was just gonna recommend posting it in this thread when I read your other thread. I’m curious to find out about it myself.


----------



## SConner

Buck’s Spoonplugs - Hickory, NC


----------



## Snakecharmer

SConner said:


> Buck’s Spoonplugs - Hickory, NC
> View attachment 298621


Good ol Buck Perry...Don't look like those have seen much water..


----------



## SConner

Snakecharmer said:


> Good ol Buck Perry...Don't look like those have seen much water..


The red & gold one is the only one that looks like it was ever fished.


----------



## SConner

Heddon Stanley Weedless Hook - First produced in 1924.


----------



## SConner

Ran across this 1941 NY hunting and fishing license from a relative of mine.


----------



## SConner

Going thru boxes of old old stuff from my family in upstate NY I found license from prior post along with this 12.5” x 9.25”, 14 page sales brochure selling fishing resort on the Restigouche River in New Brunswick, Canada. It appears it was done in 1939. The last picture lists some of the more notable catches from 1924 thru 1935. It is really very interesting brochure, I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## SConner

Barracuda Reflecto Spoon by Florida Fishing Tackle Co. First made in 1934.


----------



## SConner

Picked up this Heddon Pal 6903 Mark IV casting rod at auction yesterday.







View attachment 305685


----------



## SConner

Vintage collection of Hofmann’s Lures, made in Lakeview, Ohio.


----------



## SConner

A hand painted, canvas Devon McGinty most likely from late 20’s to early 30’s. Apparently they were used to troll for walleye back in the day.


----------



## firemanmike2127

That's pretty cool....& VERY OLD I! sure looks like it is in mint condition. BTW Scott, Ihave a few nice Heddon boxes set aside for you. We'll hook up one of these days when I have some time to get back down your direction. Mike Bruns Celina,OH


----------



## 0utwest

My yard sale find today Hornet lures made in Elyria oh. Gave a dollar each and the reel is from the 50s and gave 10 bucks for it .


----------



## Snakecharmer

0utwest said:


> My yard sale find today Hornet lures made in Elyria oh. Gave a dollar each and the reel is from the 50s and gave 10 bucks for it .


Nice Mike. I never have good luck at yard sales. Just see rusty overpriced lures.


----------



## SConner

firemanmike2127 said:


> That's pretty cool....& VERY OLD I! sure looks like it is in mint condition. BTW Scott, Ihave a few nice Heddon boxes set aside for you. We'll hook up one of these days when I have some time to get back down your direction. Mike Bruns Celina,OH


Glad to hear you are doing ok, one heck of a storm the other night. I assume you put in some serious hours.


----------



## FishThis

My 80 yr old neighbor is having a garage sale in a few weeks and I was going through some of his vintage reels, rods and lures. He has a benson reel and a Ted Williams automatic fly reel. Anybody have any idea what these would sell for?


----------



## FishThis

Picked up a few other lures from my neighbor. The bucktail spinner has an actual sea shell as the blade and yarn on The treble. Vintage #3 Mepps spinners, kautzky chug Ike, Heddon prop baits, jack crawford Hand tied crawfish hair jigs, south bend babe Oreno wood lure. He has a collection and is having a garage sale in July if anybody is interested.


----------



## FishThis

Went out today and wanted to see if these old lures still produce......answer is yes!!Caught this bass today on kautzky chug Ike.


----------



## SConner

Premax steel casting rod made by P&K Products in Niagra Falls, U.S.A. Steel rod is 50” in length and has 2 line guides. Not sure why it had this odd line holder attached.


----------



## SConner

Vintage Heddon 205-R reel.


----------



## DH56

Vintage Hendryx mini fishing reel


----------



## luredaddy

I recently acquired a rare Ohio Springhook, box, and papers. I have never seen one or had any knowledge of this company. If anyone has ever seen or head of this item, I would appreciate your information. I am guessing the combination of hook, box, and paperwork are circa 1900, hopefully as I research it , a more specific date will emerge. Bait would be placed on the smaller middle hook, and the side hooks would collapse when the fish bit. John


----------



## SConner

luredaddy said:


> I recently acquired a rare Ohio Springhook, box, and papers. I have never seen one or had any knowledge of this company. If anyone has ever seen or head of this item, I would appreciate your information. I am guessing the combination of hook, box, and paperwork are circa 1900, hopefully as I research it , a more specific date will emerge. Bait would be placed on the smaller middle hook, and the side hooks would collapse when the fish bit. John


I looked thru a few books and did not find it. I will search online when I have more time. Nice find!


----------



## SConner

Found this old ad from Field and Stream May 1921. This should get you started on the date range for your very cool old Grabhook.
https://books.google.com/books?id=UPtAAQAAMAAJ&pg=PA65&lpg=PA65&dq=vintage+fishing+higgins+grabhook&source=bl&ots=XMtWjdhNmW&sig=ACfU3U20jT4prpKZeAz2m9SPt5fw5jp7XA&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi9t7rtzabjAhVJHM0KHaKGAnYQ6AEwDXoECAQQAQ#v=onepage&q=vintage fishing higgins grabhook&f=false


----------



## luredaddy

SConner said:


> Found this old ad from Field and Stream May 1921. This should get you started on the date range for your very cool old Grabhook.
> 
> SCONNOR, THANKS, first I have seen of it in print. John


----------



## leeabu

ABU 5000 DeLux 4 screw. Black sideplates with 24 carot gold plating.


----------



## SConner

Need some help identifying this old reel. It is cheaply made and features a clear plastic/Bakelite cover. There are no markings what so ever. Any ideas on who manufactured this reel and a model name?


----------



## sylvan21

Came across this the other day.
Not long after I met my brother-in-law 45 years ago he gave me this lure. He worked at Republic Steel in Warren Oh.
I dont think I ever used it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

sylvan21 said:


> Came across this the other day.
> Not long after I met my brother-in-law 45 years ago he gave me this lure. He worked at Republic Steel in Warren Oh.
> I dont think I ever used it.


Nice piece!


----------



## luredaddy

Early Minnow buckets are very collectible, just picked up this one. Early Falls City, with internal tank, is complete. John


----------



## SConner

Horrocks-Ibbotson “The Captain” No.1863 Model B, from mid 50’s to early 60’s.


----------



## Snakecharmer

SConner said:


> Horrocks-Ibbotson “The Captain” No.1863 Model B, from mid 50’s to early 60’s.
> View attachment 321245
> 
> View attachment 321247


I think I may have learned on one of those almost 60 years ago.


----------



## SConner

Creek Chub Pikie in rainbow.


----------



## chaunc




----------



## Snakecharmer

chaunc said:


> View attachment 332247


Real nice Chaunc! I caught my 1st topwater bass on a Tiny Crawler in a lake in Canada when a I was 8 or 9, I t was just like the one on the right. Start a lifelong love for top water fishing.


----------



## chaunc

I have 2 more boxes of old lures too. And a ton of old reels too. Baitcasters, spinning, fly, push buttons spincasters and others. Have pictures in one of my folders. I’ll post if I find them.


----------



## SConner

Creek Chub Pikie #700 with glass eyes and second line tie... most likely from the 30’s.


----------



## JamesF

Some very interesting pieces. Most have a story to tell. I just sold a few at a European auction. A jointed Beno red and black in original package brought the lowest price. $130.00 don't know what that is in Euro's. I sold four lures, and bought one. Waiting for delivery. I was told that the Japanese market is paying off big for some items.


----------



## SConner

Creek Chub Pikie Minnow #718 Silver Flash. Based on stamped lip with no reinforcement ribs, glass eyes, and single slotted screw to hold lip, I believe this is from mid 20’s to mid 30’s. In very good condition


----------



## Snakecharmer

SConner said:


> Creek Chub Pikie Minnow #718 Silver Flash. Based on stamped lip with no reinforcement ribs, glass eyes, and single slotted screw to hold lip, I believe this is from mid 20’s to mid 30’s. In very good condition
> View attachment 354745


Wow.. Almost 100 years old...


----------



## Weekender#1

I have also had a vast collection of old fishing tackle sold it and I have been picking up some baits as I go along. When I sold I had a gentleman that wanted some baits bad, George Richey from the Detroit area. Told him all or none to shut his mouth, well he came down and spent 8 hours at my home, this was like 15-20 years ago baits were at a premium. At the end he gave me $5,000.00 was our negotiated settlement. Wow. Now all along my wife stayed out of the whole thing. So giving it a little time for that money to fester in my pocket. I went to Jaqua's and bought 2 Benelli Super Black Eagle, I started to feel bad for my bride and I had a moment where I said dear remember the guy that looked at my fishing lures, yea she says, well I sold him the baits, yea again. Well here is the $600.00 I got from the sale. She looked amazed and said what a fool to pay $600.00 for that junk. She is gone (passed) but still gives me a smile when I think of old lures.


----------



## Slatebar

Many years aqo I fell in love with the Black ABU Garcia Ambassadeur XLT series of reels. Best bait caster ever made (just my openion).. I bet over the years I have gave half dozen or more away to family and friends. Since lock down I have been buying a few more..


----------



## steelheadmagic

I inherited 2 years ago from my wife’s uncle who ran a fishing lodge in Manitoba. Ambasssdeur 521 XLT plus. Both in excellent condition with original boxes. Am I missing something by not fishing with them? Just always used Diawa spinning reels since I was a kid. They appear to have a flipping switch on them. Should I keep them and not use them for possible future sale?


----------



## garhtr

I think this is a Shakespear bait ? anyone know the name ?
Thanks n good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Dopey minnows.








Heddon deep diving tiger and Arbogast hula-pike.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## PJF

GARHTR....your lure is a Clark Water Scout..nice old fish catching warrior


----------



## garhtr

PJF said:


> ..your lure is a Clark Water Scout


 Thank you.
I don't have much and most of the old lures I have were found in area streams while fishing.







Some runts.








Spin hula dancers and heddon tiny pumpkin seed.
I would probably actually catch some fish if I didn't spend soooo much time looking on the shore for lures.
Thanks n good luck and good fishing.


----------



## garhtr

Before he past, my father caught a lot of nice fish on that Injured minnow and I'd give everything to see him catch just one more on it.























I found this in a pay lake in the 70's, my father liked it and displayed in on our mantle for many years and I've had it hanging in the jaw of a mounted hybrid since his passing. 
Any idea of make or name ?
Thanks n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Slatebar

garhtr said:


> Thank you.
> I don't have much and most of the old lures I have were found in area streams while fishing.
> View attachment 355041
> Some runts.
> View attachment 355043
> 
> Spin hula dancers and heddon tiny pumpkin seed.
> I would probably actually catch some fish if I didn't spend soooo much time looking on the shore for lures.
> Thanks n good luck and good fishing.


garhtr,,, just a tip for retrieving lures from trees or under water when they are out of your reach.. if you carry a boat hook in your boat, try tying a handkerchief on the boat hook and reaching up and getting the handkerchief tangled in the lure hooks.. most times the lure will break free from the branches,, You will get some bent treble hooks that way, but hooks are cheaper than lures..


----------



## SConner

PJF said:


> GARHTR....your lure is a Clark Water Scout..nice old fish catching warrior


Or a Clark Little Eddie.


----------



## luredaddy

garhtr said:


> View attachment 355047
> 
> Before he past, my father caught a lot of nice fish on that Injured minnow and I'd give everything to see him catch just one more on it.
> View attachment 355049
> 
> View attachment 355051
> View attachment 355053
> 
> I found this in a pay lake in the 70's, my father liked it and displayed in on our mantle for many years and I've had it hanging in the jaw of a mounted hybrid since his passing.
> Any idea of make or name ?
> Thanks n good luck and good fishing !


Your bait is a bug N bass from the Buckeye Bait Co. of Ohio. It is collectible and Rainbow Trout is a desirable color. John


----------



## garhtr

luredaddy said:


> Your bait is a bug N bass from the Buckeye Bait Co


 Thank you I've wondered for years what it was. I wanted to fish with it but my dad put it on our mantle with some old duck decoys, glad I didn't, probably would've lost it.
Thanks n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## PBsQuest

I have the same bass n bug but obviously not trout pattern. These were all hand-me-downs from my Grandfather who passed in 1974. I've had them ever since. I caught a big smallie up in Canada on the spinner and retired it. It was a nod to my Grandpa and it won't see the water any more. It will be going in a shadow box with some other old lures I have from him. These are just a few.









Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slatebar

PBsQuest said:


> I have the same bass n bug but obviously not trout pattern. These were all hand-me-downs from my Grandfather who passed in 1974. I've had them ever since. I caught a big smallie up in Canada on the spinner and retired it. It was a nod to my Grandpa and it won't see the water any more. It will be going in a shadow box with some other old lures I have from him. These are just a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


 Love those Lazy Ike's.... Best lure ever made... JMHO


----------



## Steelheader88

I am away from home at the moment, has anyone ever heard of a multiple joint lure called a "beeno" yellow black dots. Ill get a pic up tuesday hopefully.


----------



## Tim67

Decoy hound said:


> The decoys and spears can be found in Michigan, Minnesota and Wisconsin basically anywhere ice spear fishing took place. When I travel those area I hit garage sales, flea markets and bait shops and ask around. A lot of the stuff is in the corner of someone's garage or basement and they are willing sell because it's not being used.


I bet that guys in those areas are always getting pressure from their 'better' halves to " get rid of that old junk". Which is lucky for some who collect and are in right place right time.


----------



## Tim67

Lots of Flatfish in original box also


----------



## Hatchetman

Steelheader88 said:


> I am away from home at the moment, has anyone ever heard of a multiple joint lure called a "beeno" yellow black dots. Ill get a pic up tuesday hopefully.



Yep, caught a lot of bass at Leesville and Tappan on the "Beno". Used to take the back sections off and use it as a one piece lure also.


----------



## garhtr

Steelheader88 said:


> has anyone ever heard of a multiple joint lure called a "beeno


 Jointed minnows and the multi jointed Beno eel were originally made in Cleveland and then by Luhr- Jenson. 
I have several packed away in a box with some lazy-ikes and some flatfish, all were fish catching machines.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## StillWater

cant stop collecting,,30 pcs from 100 pc collection


----------



## Snakecharmer

StillWater said:


> cant stop collecting,,30 pcs from 100 pc collection
> View attachment 355313
> View attachment 355315
> View attachment 355317


Where are you located? I have a couple I'd like to sell...


----------



## garhtr

Heddon super sonic
Sonic Fire-tail
Top--Sonic


----------



## garhtr

Lazy ike × 3
Flatfish
Beno minnow


----------



## garhtr

L n S bass-master
L n S mirror-lure
Albino Sparkle-tail (caught my first muskie)
Craw-pappy or Blakemore crab ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Arbogast's dasher
Pfluger globe- bulldog


----------



## garhtr

Arbogast Arbys n Hustlers








Bayou Boogie n Heddon Tadpollys







Some top-water stuff I plan on fishing this summer.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## SConner

garhtr said:


> View attachment 355665
> 
> Arbogast's dasher
> Pfluger globe- bulldog


Love that Pflueger!


----------



## firemanmike2127

Cool stuff & nice pics. Thanks for sharing. I have several of the old L&S Mirro Lures that are minnow sized. Tried fishing with them a couple of years ago & was very disappointed with the lack of action. Kinda like pulling a wet stick through the water (even w/ 4lb line). Made me feel like I didn't know anything about tuning lures. I'll have to give it another try. I like the nostalgia of fishing with some of my Grandpa's old lures. Mike


----------



## luredaddy

This winter in Florida, garage sales and flea markets were almost non existent. I did manage to find this table top display case marked WATERMAN NY, 173 BROADWAY. After researching it, it was made between 1902 and 1917 and was used to sell WATERMAN fountain pens. It was a natural for my Carter Era Heddon reels made between 1917 and 1919. John


----------



## Snakecharmer

luredaddy said:


> This winter in Florida, garage sales and flea markets were almost non existent. I did manage to find this table top display case marked WATERMAN NY, 173 BROADWAY. After researching it, it was made between 1902 and 1917 and was used to sell WATERMAN fountain pens. It was a natural for my Carter Era Heddon reels made between 1917 and 1919. John


That's gorgeous John. Great find!


----------



## Slatebar

Some Ikes and Flatfish,, my favorite lures.. Ikes may be old school, but will catch anything that swims …...


----------



## Zanderis

Young's Little Joe Tiny Shad
Polyurethane construction
Lands light on water....great for bumping stumps....floats on rest.....imitates shad.....great action....fish killer!


----------



## Weekender#1




----------



## luredaddy

Weekender#1 said:


> View attachment 355995


Weekender#1, Nice to see a collection of older lures. I know people can collect whatever they want, and collecting teaches discipline, responsibility, etc...But the plethora of modern plastic baits as collectibles, really is pushing it. Most of us over 50 , have tackle boxes full of that kind of stuff. If you really want to collect and just not accumulate, study the history of early tackle and go from there. If you just want to accumulate post 1960 lures, fine, that is a good thing, but there is a much wider and brighter window out there, if you look into early tackle.


----------



## SConner

Weekender#1 said:


> View attachment 355995


Awesome collection. What are the first 6 lures on top row?


----------



## firemanmike2127

Hmmm.....early Arbogast Mud Bug ? Not sure if the diving lip is the correct length. Mike


----------



## luredaddy

Since Weekender has not replied, they are Creek Chub Crab Wigglers.


----------



## Weekender#1

Yes Creek Chub - crawdads top row, color collected them. 
2nd row Mice- Paw Paw, Heddon and Shakespeare 
3rd row For the most part Creek Chub Injured Minnow, this is the bait that caught the world record Largemouth bass, I think in the 1930's, I believe the record still stands, Look at that tin on the bottom, held silk leaders for fly fishing, old, old, very fine. I have probably 100 baits hanging in another room I may try to take a photo of them for you that may be interested. Go purchase a Luckey's guide to old fishing tackle, where go, to a book store and order it if needed, lot of hours reading, good read, just looking at pictures will be a help to all. Garage sale season is upon us. Know your ****. Yes that plastic stuff should be fished not a collectable at all, WTF.


----------



## Weekender#1

Took a very short video of the baits on my wall but it was just to big to load. Here is a picture of a tackle box with baits , I loved the Lucky Frogs in the photo I must have collected 20 of them, bought them and sold them, not now though. They were up to around 200 bucks each at one time. I used to be a member of the NFLCC ( National Fishing Lure Collectors Club ) and did go to one convention, it was in Columbus, OH. There are some high dollar baits out there.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Weekender#1 said:


> View attachment 356187
> 
> Took a very short video of the baits on my wall but it was just to big to load. Here is a picture of a tackle box with baits , I loved the Lucky Frogs in the photo I must have collected 20 of them, bought them and sold them, not now though. They were up to around 200 bucks each at one time. I used to be a member of the NFLCC ( National Fishing Lure Collectors Club ) and did go to one convention, it was in Columbus, OH. There are some high dollar baits out there.


Post the video to youtube then copy the link to this thread....


----------



## SConner

Weekender#1 said:


> Yes Creek Chub - crawdads top row, color collected them.
> 2nd row Mice- Paw Paw, Heddon and Shakespeare
> 3rd row For the most part Creek Chub Injured Minnow, this is the bait that caught the world record Largemouth bass, I think in the 1930's, I believe the record still stands, Look at that tin on the bottom, held silk leaders for fly fishing, old, old, very fine. I have probably 100 baits hanging in another room I may try to take a photo of them for you that may be interested. Go purchase a Luckey's guide to old fishing tackle, where go, to a book store and order it if needed, lot of hours reading, good read, just looking at pictures will be a help to all. Garage sale season is upon us. Know your ****. Yes that plastic stuff should be fished not a collectable at all, WTF.


i have an older copy of the luckeys book. Would love to see pictures of some of you other old lures.


----------



## luredaddy

Pic is of a very historical Heddon piece, I found in Hubbard, Ohio. It is a 1927 Heddon Saleman's Sample Case, that the Heddon Rep would take to tackle shops , to show the latest offerings. They are very rare and desirable. A handful are known, I moved this right before I retired.


----------



## firemanmike2127

Wow ! Now that truly is a unique piece of collectible tackle. The 2 dozen new, unfished baits are quite a find & the case only adds to the quality of this piece. My grandpa had a penchant for Heddon lures & I always like looking at the old full color brochures that were included with some of the baits. Mike


----------



## snag

Cleaning up a tackle table today found these daredevils and L and S lures and a few flatfish, haven’t used them in ages.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

My collection-not reels but some people call-em lures






















Might be a 1/3 of my junk and I'm getting a little more particular as I run out of room.
Good luck and good collecting !


----------



## Snakecharmer

A couple old school lures - Hubs Chub, Barney Spoon from Kent Ohio and a Capt. Jim Strader Diamond Rattler.


----------



## luredaddy

Snakecharmer said:


> A couple old school lures - Hubs Chub, Barney Spoon from Kent Ohio and a Capt. Jim Strader Diamond Rattler.
> 
> View attachment 365599
> View attachment 365601
> View attachment 365603


For years, if you drag a Barney Spoon over a weed bed, HOLD ON !!


----------



## JamesF

I have a Silver Barney spoon.


----------



## Tim67

Just a few I had out recently, also have a nice bunch of Flatfish in Orig.box all sizes. Love to go through them during winter just to scratch that itch!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Tim67 said:


> Just a few I had out recently, also have a nice bunch of Flatfish in Orig.box all sizes. Love to go through them during winter just to scratch that itch!!


Tim, who made the spinners?


----------



## Tim67

Snakecharmer said:


> Tim, who made the spinners?


Morning, Yeah my grandfather left me them, passed back in '85. But have like 8 or so; some are Pflueger and I think Skinner? I have to take a look later but they are like new. I think from either late 50's or 60's got really solid brass loop ends. And I think either chicken or Pheasant feathers. Treasures from the past!! Have a great day!


----------



## bbsoup

Snakecharmer said:


> A couple old school lures - Hubs Chub, Barney Spoon from Kent Ohio and a Capt. Jim Strader Diamond Rattler.
> 
> View attachment 365599
> View attachment 365601
> View attachment 365603


Those Hubs Chubs are really something special. I was in a Federation regional tournament back in the day that was won on that lure. I have just one. If you have the right rod, line and technique, that bait will really throw a lot of water without coming in too fast. I need to break the one I have back out now...


----------



## Snakecharmer

Picked up a nice Shimano Bantam 100 really cheap. It has a couple wear spots but I think I can swap out from another Bantam and this will look like new.


----------



## Tim67

nice, not familiar


----------



## Karl Wolf

I've got an old Penn 16/0 on a harnell restored rod. Same combo earnest hemmingway fished with and the combo from the original movie jaws. Never shark fished with that one as I just use it as a collectors item.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Karl Wolf said:


> I've got an old Penn 16/0 on a harnell restored rod. Same combo earnest hemmingway fished with and the combo from the original movie jaws. Never shark fished with that one as I just use it as a collectors item.


Let's see a photo !


----------



## Karl Wolf

Snakecharmer said:


> Let's see a photo !


When I'm home off the road I'll take a pic and post it. Probably not until September when the fish turn and hopefully international travel is open


----------



## Karl Wolf

That's my big one, Penn 16/0 with the restored harnell rod. That one will never be used most likely but I've caught sharks on the others.

Thought is would be a great gag to use one of those giant rods out trolling, tell the other musky guys I'm not fishing for dinks


----------



## luredaddy

Karl Wolf said:


> View attachment 370195
> View attachment 370197
> View attachment 370199
> View attachment 370201
> View attachment 370201
> 
> 
> That's my big on Penn 16/0 with the restored harnell rod. That one will never be used most likely but I've caught sharks on the others.
> 
> Thought is would be a great gag to use one of those giant rods out trolling, tell the other musky guys I'm not fishing for dinks


Very Nice ! John


----------



## Fishballz

Anybody know what these are? Just cleaning up the garage..
















Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishballz

Found another..









Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Snakecharmer said:


> A couple old school lures - Hubs Chub, Barney Spoon from Kent Ohio and a Capt. Jim Strader Diamond Rattler.
> 
> View attachment 365599
> View attachment 365601
> View attachment 365603


Loved those barney spoons


----------



## SConner

Fishballz said:


> Anybody know what these are? Just cleaning up the garage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


It is hard to tell from picture but the first one looks like it is stamped “Tony Accetta”. A little online search and should be able to find more information on this. The other is most likely a Shannon or a Pflueger twin spinner, does it have any identifyer stamped on the spinner blades?


----------



## stormfront

What an awesome thread. Like my baseball cards from the 50s and 60s, I spent every available penny on lures in the 60s and into the early 70s. Those deceivers had so much more personality back then. Sold in hard plastic boxes and in cardboard and hard plastic packages that were so colorful and descriptive. The packaging caught the eye and the reputation kept one coming back for more. Now so much of this junk in made far away and has become so generic. 

Sadly I gave away most of my older lures (dating back into the 50s) just as I gave away or tossed most of my old baseball cards. Had I only known then what I know now. :/


----------



## luredaddy

Fly Fishing tackle by REDIFOR, is often times very elusive. Pre 1910 REDIFOR items are almost impossible to find. The 1905 REDIFOR Catalog listed a myriad of rods; Surf rods, Casting rods, Frog rods, Tournament rods, Bait rods, Combination rods, and yes, Fly rods. The fly rod pictured is an 8 strip rod made for REDIFOR by CHUBB. Conversely, there was only one reel listed , the REDIFOR reel.

There are two variations of the REDIFOR Model X Fly Reel pictured, a Model B and a Model C are also pictured, both are combination Fly/Casting Reels. There are two REDIFOR Bass Flies also pictured.

I am always looking for any REDIFOR items, from this early Warren, Ohio, company, for my collection. John
View attachment 458976
View attachment 458976


----------



## SConner

Picked up a few vintage lures at a local auction yesterday. The top Darter in Silver Flash is in near mint, the one in Frog looks like it was used a few times. Both had correct boxes. The bottom Pflueger tandem spinner also appears unused.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Nice Scott.


----------



## JamesF

Having the original box undamaged really set it off. I like!


----------



## luredaddy

It has been 7 months since a new post here, THEREFORE, I am posting my latest Redifor, Warren , Ohio, acquisition. This was recently found in California, Redifor/Flegel Spooler add on level wind mechanism. The device is rare, the box is the first to be found. The Spooler was sold as early as 1910. This thread can be interesting with new posts. I am always looking for Warren, Ohio, Redifor items. John


----------



## Weekender#1

A few very small baits, take a close look at the small spoon type that has a gold head added on a very detailed and nice item. I am not really a spoon/spinner collection guy but these were sitting over my desk so I took a photo. Coming up on garage sale season the only place real bargains exist. Some at auctions but you must pay up for them.


----------



## luredaddy

Weekender, Nice Trolley weight ! They molded the lead in many shapes, I always liked the Eagle Weight. The little gold head is a Pflueger Pippin, some came in a small glass container. John


----------



## fished-out

Edward Vom Hofe saltwater, all brass, wood, and copper, patent date May 20th, 1902. Still moves smooth as butter.


----------



## Bass knuckles

My bro gave me these, they have drop of mercury in them, what are they called?


----------



## Bass knuckles

Have this too! Reading and seeing this thread makes me want to start my collection!


----------



## luredaddy

They are Mercury Minnows, made by the Mercoy Tackle Company. John


----------



## Bass knuckles

luredaddy said:


> They are Mercury Minnows, made by the Mercoy Tackle Company. John


What is the mercury all about?


----------



## luredaddy

The Mercury slides around in the chamber, it is heavy and gives the lure an erratic action. John


----------



## Bass knuckles

I was figuring had something to to w movement. I started looking on eBay some of these lures going almost 20k. Never knew old lures went for what some of them do.


----------



## jmsgryk008

This topic has been going on for quite some time. Here's a few of mine.


----------



## Weekender#1

For a good time mark this on your calendar.


----------



## Weekender#1

Some Spearing decoys.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Great stuff guys!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

Picked up a Pflueger Alpine with leather thumb drag and a Langley reel. The 3 wood. Lures were $3 apiece.All from the Holy Mackeral Flea Market. Reels were $5 and $12.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

A couple new finds from the Chesterland Flea Market. Three creek chub pikies, Arbogast Hawaiian Wiggler, unknown spoon
























and unknown musky topwater.


----------



## miked913

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> A couple new finds from the Chesterland Flea Market. Three creek chub pikies, Arbogast Hawaiian Wiggler, unknown spoon
> View attachment 493545
> View attachment 493546
> View attachment 493547
> View attachment 493548
> and unknown musky topwater.
> View attachment 493547
> 
> View attachment 493546
> 
> View attachment 493545
> 
> View attachment 493548


That spoon was made by barney spoons in Kent, Oh

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------

